# WOW Jahrespass, aber kein D3



## Murk (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,




habe ja wie viele auch den WOW Jahrespass, jedoch kann ich das D3 nicht downloaden, steht immer nur drin das ich es vorbestellen kann für 59,95.

Wenn man dieses dann bezahlen würde dann kann man es downloaden, kann aber so nicht korrekt sein, oder ?


Wie kann man es als Jahrespassbenutzer downloaden ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2012)

Wann hast du den Jahrespass abgeschlossen?
Hast du die anderen Boni?
Hast du schon mal beim Rechnungssupport angerufen?


----------



## Murk (6. Mai 2012)

Den Jahrespass habe ich letztes Jahr als er rauskam abgeschlossen.

Ja, das Reitmount und den Betakey für WOW habe ich.


----------



## Nightalb (6. Mai 2012)

schau mal in deinen Battlenet account 
dort sollte * Diablo3 Global aktiv * stehen.

Draufklicken.
bzw. *in Warteschlange* dann musst du halt warten.

(es gibt nur einen Pre Download, Key ist schon beigefügt.
aber Restinstall natürlich erst am 15.05. + Dayone Patch)

Die Größe des Dayone Patches ist nicht bekannt.
Aus vielen Querverweisen und Foren tippe ich auf 2GB.
a
Solltest du keine Eintrag im B-net haben = unbedingt
Kundenhotline anrufen, da ist was extrem schief gelaufen.
(sowas repariert sich nicht selber^^)

MfG Escort


----------



## Murk (6. Mai 2012)

Ja, denke ich eher das da was schiefgelaufen ist. Denn ausser vorbestellen ist da nichts machbar.

War es richtig die 0800'er Nummer des Kundendienstes ?? Denn auf mein Ticket kommt auch keine Antwort.

Trotzdem schon mal danke.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Mai 2012)

Murk schrieb:


> War es richtig die 0800'er Nummer des Kundendienstes ?? Denn auf mein Ticket kommt auch keine Antwort.


Kein Wunder, da es ja nichts mit WoW zu tun hat. Wie sollte dir da ein GM helfen können?
Die 0800er ist schon die richtige.


----------



## Murk (6. Mai 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, da es ja nichts mit WoW zu tun hat. Wie sollte dir da ein GM helfen können?
> Die 0800er ist schon die richtige.



Ne, das Ticket habe ich im Account erstellt, nicht im Spiel.


----------



## Nightalb (6. Mai 2012)

ticket mag dauern, es ist WE, d.h. geringe Bluepräsens (die sind jetzt in Paris und machen Party, schließlich ist morgen/heute ein super wichtiger Tag in Frankreich!)
.. aber die Hotline für DE ist in DE, ich würde mich nicht auf Email verlassen, sondern permanent die Hotline anrufen^^

MfG Grey


----------



## Murk (6. Mai 2012)

Ja, werde auch heute da mal anrufen, ist ja wohl offenbar was total daneben gelaufen.

Das Ticket, nur so nebenbei, erstellte ich vor 3 Tagen....


----------



## Tikume (6. Mai 2012)

Das Aufkommen von Supportanfragen ist ja nicht immer gleich, genausowenig wie die Besetzung des Supports. Wenn die grade nen größeren Backlog haben sind 3 Tage nichts.


----------



## Murk (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,



so, der Support hat es beantwortet und gleich auch bearbeitet.

Folgender Fehler war drin : Der Jahrespass hat sich automatisch deaktiviert.


Komischerweise war ja die Panda-Beta und das Reitmount nicht deaktiviert, dieses Problem hatten, so sagte er es, schon mehere.

Dann wollen wir mal den Teufel laden....


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Gut freu Dich, aber denk dran, dass Du das Spiel erst am 15. spielen kannst


----------

